# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Permen opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

stosowal ktoś może już te tabletki ? są jakies efekty czy tylko szkoda wydawać pieniędzy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosuje ten lek od 2 m-cy, jezeli ktos mysli ze dziala on jak viagra to sie niestey zawiedzie,
jednak po dwoch tygodniach stosowania widac juz efekty, lek dziala, moze nie spektakularnie ale efekty sa wiec chyba mozna polecic

----------


## kastan

Ja brałem i nie polecam, ledwo co się poprawiło i to dopiero po 3 tygodniach:/ Przerzuciłem się na Braveran i bogu dzięki, bo mój problem ze wzwodem od miesiąca nie istnieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też brałem na początku, niby działał, ale to tylko chwilowe pozbycie się problemu. Przestawiłem sie na promen i uzbrajając się w trochę cierpliwości, jestem zadowolony efekty są świetne, ma dużo naturalnych składników.

----------


## Naj

Nie wiem w jakim wy jesteście wieku koledzy ale ja mam 35 lat i już mam problemy...
Nie chciałem brać leków bo to nie wyjście, jeden z lekarzy polecił mi *nagrania relaksacyjne GErelaxis* - dzięki nim nareszcie potrafiłem się wyluzować, odprężyć i odpocząć - to rewelacyjna regeneracja organizmu. 

Dzięki temu problemu się skończyły od 3 miesięcy już nie zdarzyła mi się taka sytuacja. 
lekarz mi powiedział, że wszystko to ma podłoże emocjonalne - dzięki wyeliminowaniu przyczyny problem zniknął  :Smile: 

Polecam panowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podobnie stosowałem kiedyś takich techniki relaksacyjne i też mi to pomogło - to prawda u mnie powodem wszystkiego był stres.

----------


## Radek 43

> Nie wiem w jakim wy jesteście wieku koledzy ale ja mam 35 lat i już mam problemy...
> Nie chciałem brać leków bo to nie wyjście, jeden z lekarzy polecił mi *nagrania relaksacyjne GErelaxis* - dzięki nim nareszcie potrafiłem się wyluzować, odprężyć i odpocząć - to rewelacyjna regeneracja organizmu. 
> 
> Dzięki temu problemu się skończyły od 3 miesięcy już nie zdarzyła mi się taka sytuacja. 
> lekarz mi powiedział, że wszystko to ma podłoże emocjonalne - dzięki wyeliminowaniu przyczyny problem zniknął 
> 
> Polecam panowie


Zakupiłem wczoraj te nagrania - słuchałem - ciekawie relaksują. 
Zobaczymy jak efekty w działaniach. Dam znac.

----------


## $$ latek

Ciekawe - sprawdze

----------


## Mrat 44

> Nie wiem w jakim wy jesteście wieku koledzy ale ja mam 35 lat i już mam problemy...
> Nie chciałem brać leków bo to nie wyjście, jeden z lekarzy polecił mi *nagrania relaksacyjne GErelaxis* - dzięki nim nareszcie potrafiłem się wyluzować, odprężyć i odpocząć - to rewelacyjna regeneracja organizmu. 
> 
> Dzięki temu problemu się skończyły od 3 miesięcy już nie zdarzyła mi się taka sytuacja. 
> lekarz mi powiedział, że wszystko to ma podłoże emocjonalne - dzięki wyeliminowaniu przyczyny problem zniknął 
> 
> Polecam panowie


No powiem wam, że stosuję te nagrania tydzień i nie mam problemów w łóżku - na razie wszystko super  :Smile:  
NARESZCIE COŚ SKUTECZNEGO  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem w jaki sposób ale te nagrania z muzyką relaksacyjną mi naprawdę pomogły - rewelacja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

świetnie relaksują te nagrania to fakt a i w tych sprawach się poprawiło  :Smile:

----------


## johnson

suplementy diety na problemy z erekcją są naprawdę zbawienne, sam sie o tym przekonalem bo mialem podobny problem a odkąd stosuje erekton to jakos wszystko sie poprawiło i jestemsy z partnerką zadowoleni z zycia seksualnego

----------


## Kepnerka

U nas sprawdził się z kolei permen king. Na poczatku byłam sceptyczna jak suplement może pomóc, ale pomógł! Tylko trzeba pamietać, że nie bierze sie go jednorazowo, a regularnie przez kilka tygodni - wtedy mozna uzyskac dobre efekty.

----------


## hobbiR

W tym temacie, to uważam, że dobrze działa weili. Każdy jest inny, ale tej środek jest dobry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałem wszystkich ostrzec przed kupowaniem w aptece leku na receptę o nazwie Sildenafil. Stosowałem ten lek i byłem bardzo zadowolony do czasu gdy w aptece sprzedano mi ten lek od UWAGA polskiego dystrybutora
RANBAXY Warszawa Kubickiego 11 UWAGA lek ma tą samą nazwę ale dystrubutor w PL. Do tej pory przyjmowałem ten lek od dystrybutora Actavis z Islandii i było super to co sprzedaje Ranbaxy to po prostu placebo więc jeśli
masz już recepte na Sildenafil nie gódź sie na zmarnowanie jej kupując ten lek od polskiego dystrybutora kupuj tylko od zachodniego!!!!

----------


## Tamara75



----------


## tyga

Można zajrzeć tutaj znamlek.pl. To mój ulubiony serwis, w którym zawsze znajduje rzetelne opinie zamieszczane przez użytkowników sieci na temat skuteczności leku który zamierzam zażyć. Do serwisu zaglądam nawet wtedy kiedy potrzebuję jakiegoś dobrego kosmetyku i bazując na doświadczeniach innych osób zawsze dokonuje idealnego wyboru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi bardzo odpowiada ten long men i bardzo jestem zadowolony z tego suplementu.

----------

